# MA State Police Cars, Boston Police Cars and Metro Police Cars



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

MA State Police Cars, Boston Police Cars and Metro Police Cars
Are all feetured on my new web site.
here are some samples:








and








and









Please take a minute to check out my photos of MA State PD Cars, Boston PD cars and Metro Police Cars.

Greg
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeopzls/policecars/index.html
also please read:

If you are a current or retired police officer who has served or are serving with any of the police agencies featured on the above website and have some archived photos or current photos of your police cruiser please email them to me and they will be featured on my web site. 
Also if you were a Former Metropolitan Police Department / Registry Police / Capital Police Officer for the Commonwealth of Massachusetts I would greatly appreciate any Photos of your Police Cars.
Just click this address below to send me an email:
[email protected]
:baby01: :baby01: :baby01:


----------

